# Sneak Peak - OPI Burlesque Holiday Winter 2010



## Bec688 (May 24, 2010)

Sneak Peak - OPI Burlesque Holiday Winter 2010






























*Bring On The Bling* - A gold That glitters that's Dazzling Beyond.
*Glow Up Already!* â€“ You're ready for this glittering green.
*Extra-va-vaganza!* â€“ This orange glitter is not for the shy.
*Simmer &amp; Shimmer* â€“ In this glitter bit of blue.
*Show It &amp; Glow It!* â€“ If you've got this fuchsia glitter, flaunt it!
*Sparkle-icious* - Multi-color glitter-iciousness
*Rising Star* â€“ Lustrous glimmering gold.
*Take the Stage* â€“ A warm orange spotlight shimmer.
*The Show Must Go On!* â€“ With this deep pink shimmer on your nails!
*Let Me Entertain You* â€“ Multi-talented fuchsia glimmer.
*Ali's Big Break* â€“ This glowing red shimmer breaks through in style.
*Tease-y Does It* â€“ In this tempting burgundy shimmer.









_Bring on the Bling, Glow Up Already!, Extra-va-vaganza!









__Simmer &amp; Shimmer, Show It &amp; Glow It!, "Sparkle-icious








__Rising Star, Take the Stage, The Show Must Go On!








__Let Me Entertain You, Ali's Big Break, Tease-y Does It


Coming out in September

Check back for swatches!

source
_


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 24, 2010)

Love the look of Simmer and Shimmer!


----------



## HairEgo (May 24, 2010)

Ok really OPI, enough with the damn Glitter....this is a lot like the holiday showgirls collection.


----------



## lolaB (May 25, 2010)

Ooo I never tire of glitter polish haha. They look awesome, can't wait for swatches.


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2010)

hey look awesome, can't wait for the swatches!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 3, 2010)

Sparklies and rich colors YAY!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Jun 10, 2010)

i'm loving The Show Must Go On and Tease-y Does It. I HATE taking off glittery polish though; the glitter sticks everywhere


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the creamy ones.


----------



## VulcanEars (Jun 12, 2010)

I need this collection! Especially the glitters.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 12, 2010)

YES! this looks amazing. not crazy about the cremes or shimmers but the glitters look stunning.


----------



## esha (Jun 13, 2010)

sparkle-icious = mad as a hatter?


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 22, 2010)

Images from shoutingwind:

*Bring On The Bling*, *Glow Up Already!*, *Extra-va-vaganza!*






*Simmer &amp; Shimmer, **Show It &amp; Glow It!, **Sparkle-icious*






*Rising Star, **Take the Stage, **The Show Must Go On!*






*Let Me Entertain You, **Ali's Big Break, **Tease-y Does It*






* Will update when I find suitable nail pictures. These polishes are out in stores already.

Temptalia was hit with a legal issue pertaining to this collection from the company. Apparently, she won't review nor swatch any OPI products as stated on her blog.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 22, 2010)

wow lots of pretty shades! I might get a few.


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 22, 2010)

They're gorgeous! Me likey very much!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 22, 2010)

I posted up this collection a few months back so merged the threads


----------



## katana (Sep 22, 2010)

Rising Star, Tease-y Does It &amp; Ali's Big Break are the ones I want.

Can't wait to see the swatches...


----------



## bCreative (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooh!!! Pretty!


----------



## alm1217 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooh...Simmer and Shimmer looks cool!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 22, 2010)

I _want_ Simmer and Shimmer, and I am not a glitter polish fan!


----------

